# Other > Fun and games >  crisps

## purplefan

Walkers are running an advert about bringing back some of the U.Ks fav old flavors. he mentioned Beef and onion. I Used to love a packet od beef and onion. I had no idea they were gone. They must have just slipped away without me noticing it. So i know we have discussed this before but what flavor crisp is your fav and what flavor would you bring back?
me? id bring back pizza flavor frazzles and sausage and Tomato from walkers.

----------


## Jaquaia

Pickled onion monster munch! 

Used to love the turkey and stuffing crisps that were around when I was younger...unless I'm imagining them!

----------


## magie06

Chrisps in Ireland are called Tayto. No matter who makes them. My favourite crisps are Tayto salt and vinegar. And my favourite snack is
Tayto sandwiches. Just put butter onto 2 slices of bread, and put a packet of Tayto in between the slices. Delicious and it's a great hangover cure!  :):

----------


## purplefan

> Pickled onion monster munch! 
> 
> Used to love the turkey and stuffing crisps that were around when I was younger...unless I'm imagining them!


I think they were K.P who did them. I love monster munch and you can get a packet called Walkers mix with chipsticks, watsits and doritos and monster munch together. I love them. 

I would bring back rosemary and thyme flavored walkers. they were really nice.

----------


## purplefan

> Chrisps in Ireland are called Tayto. No matter who makes them. My favourite crisps are Tayto salt and vinegar. And my favourite snack is
> Tayto sandwiches. Just put butter onto 2 slices of bread, and put a packet of Tayto in between the slices. Delicious and it's a great hangover cure!


Wouldn't know about that magie06 but i do like a nice crisp sandwich.
what about tomato sauce flavored?

----------


## S deleted

I'm loving the Marmite flavour crisps at the minute.

----------


## Angie

I rarely if ever eat crisps, but love skips prawn coctail

----------

S deleted (22-09-15)

----------


## purplefan

> I'm loving the Marmite flavour crisps at the minute.


Marmite??

----------


## purplefan

> I rarely if ever eat crisps, but love skips prawn coctail


Theres always one  :(rofl):  
But i do remember skips. I like the salt and vinegar flavor ones.

----------


## S deleted

Yep PF Marmite flavour. I love them.

Totally with you Jaquaia on the Pickled Onion Monster Munch and you Angie with the Prawn Cocktail Skips. 

Other childhood favourites were Worcester Sauce French Fries and Spicy Tomato Snaps

----------


## magie06

There were Tayto available when I was in school, called hunky dory, and the best flavour was smokey bacon.

----------


## Paula

> Chrisps in Ireland are called Tayto. No matter who makes them. My favourite crisps are Tayto salt and vinegar. And my favourite snack is
> Tayto sandwiches. Just put butter onto 2 slices of bread, and put a packet of Tayto in between the slices. Delicious and it's a great hangover cure!


Huh. Won't the plastic be a bit chewy?  :O:

----------


## magie06

The other crisps were called King crisps. And you could only get them on the train. And they came in a special foil lined bag, that was very difficult to open. But they were delicious too.

----------


## purplefan

Dose anyone remember Tudor crisps?

----------


## purplefan

No? Ho well then. I loved them. I would climb a mountain for them.

----------


## purplefan

Smoky bacon. yummy.

----------


## purplefan

> I'm loving the Marmite flavour crisps at the minute.


https://www.walkers.co.uk/bringitback

you can vote for marmite here. You have to register but walkers are very generous and i complained once about a packet of cheese and onion that were all crunched. They sent me a whole box of them. So it is worth it.

----------

